# Returning to Spain with Orange mobile debt



## Steeled (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I joined this site mostly to see if anyone had insight on this issue. I am a US citizen and will be applying for my second student visa for Spain. The thing is, last time I was in Spain I wracked up a hefty phone bill due to a technical error which, due to bureaucracy and language barriers, I was unable to resolve. It's not an insane amount, (400€) but I was not able to pay it at the time with my budget. I'm wondering if this will affect my 
1. New visa application
2. Future Spanish bank account

Considering that my NIE number will be different, I'm inclined to think I won't show up on the list of debtors. If I am there is still a way to pay, but I'd like to avoid if possible, because it is an unwarranted charge. Any knowledge insight or experience is appreciated. Thanks !


Danielle


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Steeled said:


> Hi everyone!
> I joined this site mostly to see if anyone had insight on this issue. I am a US citizen and will be applying for my second student visa for Spain. The thing is, last time I was in Spain I wracked up a hefty phone bill due to a technical error which, due to bureaucracy and language barriers, I was unable to resolve. It's not an insane amount, (400€) but I was not able to pay it at the time with my budget. I'm wondering if this will affect my
> 1. New visa application
> 2. Future Spanish bank account
> ...



Why would your NIE be different - it stays with you for life (and is linked to your passport ISTR).

I think you probably ought to settle your debts and then you don't need to keep looking over your shoulder - be it fair or unfair!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Doubt it will show up myself & lets face it the likes of some of these company's spend a good deal of time trying to fleece the unwary.


----------



## Steeled (Apr 15, 2016)

If I am applying for a second visa I'd assume that the second NIE number would be different. Have you experienced otherwise?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steeled said:


> If I am applying for a second visa I'd assume that the second NIE number would be different. Have you experienced otherwise?


Your NIE number is for life. 

Even if you (fraudulently) tried to get a different one, your details would come up on the system & your original NIE would appear.

I'm not saying that you would try to cheat the system, but as soon as you apply for a new visa your details will show as already being linked to a NIE.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Debt*



Steeled said:


> Hi everyone!
> I joined this site mostly to see if anyone had insight on this issue. I am a US citizen and will be applying for my second student visa for Spain. The thing is, last time I was in Spain I wracked up a hefty phone bill due to a technical error which, due to bureaucracy and language barriers, I was unable to resolve. It's not an insane amount, (400€) but I was not able to pay it at the time with my budget. I'm wondering if this will affect my
> 1. New visa application
> 2. Future Spanish bank account
> ...


Some of these companies sell their debt to other companies which then try to chase you. My son advised his mobile company that he would be leaving Spain, paid what was expected, only to start receiving messages asking for payments. He answered them a few times, got fed up and told them that if they could give written proof of what he owed then he would be happy to pay up and since then silence.
However, in your case if you genuinely owe money perhaps easier to pay up.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

about 8 years ago I took my daughter and her cousin to Turkey for a weeks hols, 2 weeks later the bank called telling me that Orange had tried to obtain by direct debit 1300 pounds yes 1300 pounds for 5 days roaming and should they pay it!!!. to cut a very long and tortuous story short it got that confusing as to who was dealing with this bill that Orange credited my Orange account (not cash in my bank) with 1300 pounds lol!!! I had by now had enough of constantly ringing them that I just sat back to see what would happen,,,,,, and guess what?,,,,, that's right nothing so me and my daughter had free phone calls/phone upgrades the lot for about 3 to 4 years. The end twist is that they thought that I was such a good customer that they let me get 400 pounds overdrawn on the account before twigging and cutting off my phone, but I had left for Spain by then


----------

